# How long is the typical lifespan of a car in your country?



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

mkt you know Puerto Rico's new car sales are around 88,000 to 100,000 per year so no, we're not full of clunkers.


----------



## mkt (Feb 26, 2005)

Bori427 said:


> mkt you know Puerto Rico's new car sales are around 88,000 to 100,000 per year so no, we're not full of clunkers.


I went for a drive today. Guaynabo to Aguadilla and back to grab some documents that I need for tomorrow. 4 hours on the road. Tons of clunkers.

I disagree.


----------



## Colmlong1 (Mar 19, 2015)

In England they seem to vary. I've seen some Post 00 reg's still in good shape. 
People tend to switch it up every 7-10 years though


----------



## edward222 (Mar 23, 2015)

In my country, the Directive contributes to further development of the functioning of the internal market through the approximation of the conditions of competition in the transport sector by reducing the differences in the levels and in the systems of annual vehicle taxes applicable within Member States.

The Directive provides minimum rates for the annual vehicle tax on heavy goods motor vehicles and vehicle combinations (articulated vehicles and road trains) in accordance with the number and the configuration of axles and with the maximum permissible gross laden weight. The structure of taxes and the procedures for levying and collecting them fall under the exclusive competence of national authorities.


----------



## centopus (Apr 9, 2015)

It is 12-15 years for Poland. (This is heavily inaccurate, because of the nature of recording system... we'll have better numbers at the end of 2016 when the new system will have been on line long enough to catch every car registered)

We get to drive all those 5-6 year old cars from Germany that are replaced for new ones. The buyers usually use those for another 5-6 years and then sell those to people who will ride them until everything breaks down. 20 year old diesels reach 1M km here... and there are cases of people who made over 3M km with their trusty mercedes W123 and similar vehicles. (New car market is 3 times smaller than used car market)

Up to the last year there was no country wide vehicle registry (only local ones) and they've started to register the odometer reading on every annual checkup. This is important because, it is NOT illegal to change your odometer reading, it is illegal to change it and not inform the next owner of the car about it. The registry will also provide trustworthy statistics about car age.

The rise of mini-sized turbocharged petrol engines and fancy diesel engines with particle filters will soon improve that number, because those cars are designed to fail after much shorter period of usage. 'Ecology' is causing the cars to be more and more complicated, which in long term might not be so ecologic, because of the higher vehicle turnover. We will stop seeing odometers readings over 500k km and most cars older than 10 years are going to become too expensive to service.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I remember in the early 00s there were quite a few cars from the 70s and 80s still driving around, now it's quite rare to see them. people are changing out their cars more and more.


----------



## ipman1 (Sep 10, 2015)

In Poland (2014):

Compare to EU:

Poland:
Cars on 1000 people: 653

EU:
Cars on 1000 people: 484

Average year of cars in Poland is 17,3 years. (2013)


----------



## Pleppo (Sep 14, 2009)

ipman1 said:


> In Poland (2014):
> 
> Average year of cars in Poland is 17,3 years. (2013)


Recent publications indicate avg age is lower. Central database of vehicles seems to be unreliable.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

10.2 years in the Netherlands. Last decade, it has been in increase due to decreasing sales of new cars.


----------



## markzobel002 (Oct 26, 2016)

This is really informational for everyone guys. I'm not so sure in our country how long is the life span of cars. Honestly, I don't have any idea.


----------

